# Healthy Foods With Anabolic Effect part 2



## zoco (Nov 23, 2010)

Many foods are very good sources of ingredients that are beneficial to weightlifters and bodybuilders.Add these healthy foods to your nutrition program to help you build muscle and burn fat.

*Parsley *

Parsley is rich in flavone apigenin that has the effect of lowering estrogen levels.It is also known that parsley prevents fat and water retention, helps digestion and neutralizes your breath from garlic and onion consumption.

*Sunflower seeds*

Sunflower seeds are rich in arginine and glutamine, two amino acids that help muscle volumizing.Sunflower seeds are also a great source of healthy mono-and polyunsaturated fatty acids and vitamin E. A half cup a day will suply 10g of protein, 12-15g of carbs and 7-8g of fiber.

*Grapefruit*

Grapefruit is known to help reduce bodyfat and control insulin levels .According to a study,individuals lost 4 or more pounds just by adding half a grapefruit 3 times a day and without changing their dietary regime.

*Garlic*

The garlic is a cousin to the onion and is rich in allicin, diallyl disulphide, diallyl trisulfide that have a long list of health benefits.Maybe the most important one for bodybuilders is it's ability to increase testosterone and reduce corticol production.

Garlic is also known for its ability to fight cold and lower blood pressure.

*Herring *

Herring is an oily fish that lives in the shallow, temperate waters of the North Pacific and North Atlantic oceans.It contains high percentage of high-quality protein and creatine for building and volumizing the muscles.

http://www.fitnessandpower.com

www.fitnessandpower.com


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Some really good info there, didnt know sunflower seeds had so much benefit with the amino in them cheers


----------

